# Two Batches of Cheese*UPDATED 3rd BATCH*



## tlcase (Dec 4, 2011)

On the day after Thanksgiving, I let the MES cool down after doing my stuffed loins and did 4 blocks of cheese. When my foodsaver showed up on Thursday, I removed them from the makeshift "straw suck the air out of the bag" packaging and properly vac sealed them. Then today, I did six more blocks and a package of string cheese.

Here's last weeks load...these went around 3 1/2 hours














Some nice TBS today. I pulled the string cheese after 2 hours and the blocks after 2 1/2 as I cut these into thirds to make up some variety packs to take along to the various Christmases we have upcoming.







Both days were in the 40's and my MES never got above 78 degrees with no ice in the chamber. After vac sealing todays batch, this is what I have in the fridge..some extra sharp cheddar, shap cheddar, montery jack, colby jack, pepper jack, mozzerrela, and the string cheese. I can't wait for Friday to break some out and give it a try.


----------



## roller (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats some good looking cheese you have there ...


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 4, 2011)

doing a double batch in the Weber Kettle today.  Must be a holiday stock up thing going on!  Thanks for sharing your Qview!!!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheese looks great!

Nice color!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

Yuppers

Looks very good and nice color.


----------



## tlcase (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay...so I caved. I opened a package with extra sharp cheddar and montery jack 4 days shy of the 2 week rest. I just wanted a little sample and it was killing me. Besides, the bag was big enough to reseal.  It. Was. AMAZING! I can see how big a hit this is going to be.....at work, at home, at upcoming family gatherings, Christmas parties. Therefore, I must do another, big-ass batch. I will be updating this thread with more smoked gold soon.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

The cheese looks like it came out really nice. Did you cut it before or after smoking it?  I like to do mine before so the smoke is even throughout the individual blocks. Nice job


----------



## tlcase (Dec 5, 2011)

This was your run of the mill Kraft block cheese that was onsale 2/$4. I cut the blocks before going on the smoker. The first run I cut each block in half. The second batch I cut into thirds.


----------



## tlcase (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, and I almost forgot, I ran into my 2nd cousin the other day and he was telling me about his smoker...industrial two door fridge he built. He told me his father in law has another one of these fridges I could possibly have and he'll show me what to do to convert it. I'm jumping all over it if I can.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

tlcase said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot, I ran into my 2nd cousin the other day and he was telling me about his smoker...industrial two door fridge he built. He told me his father in law has another one of these fridges I could possibly have and he'll show me what to do to convert it. I'm jumping all over it if I can.


I'm loving all of these cheese threads. I would jump all over that fridge if you get the chance. Looks like he could use  a bit of a better seal around the top of the doors. Great looking rig!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheese Fan!

Looking Awesome!!!

Todd


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 6, 2011)

Good lookin cheese! It's definitely cheese season.


----------



## tlcase (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I did another 8lbs of cheese tonight. I wanted to make up some more sampler packs to give away this Christmas. I also picked up some swiss, muenster, and havarti to try.

Ready to unwrap







Cut up and in the smoke. I used a piece of unwaxed unflavored dental floss to cut the blocks into fourths. It worked very well.







Finished







And sealed up with the rest of what was in the fridge already.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2011)

Busy man. Looks good. I did 4 lbs yesterday myself. Figured it was 15 outside so it was perfect for smoking.


----------



## tlcase (Dec 6, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Busy man. Looks good. I did 4 lbs yesterday myself. Figured it was 15 outside so it was perfect for smoking.


It was freezing outside here. Low teens. My MES never got above 58 degrees.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2011)

tlcase said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Busy man. Looks good. I did 4 lbs yesterday myself. Figured it was 15 outside so it was perfect for smoking.
> ...



I used just my A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker. Love that I don't have to use anything else with it.


----------



## tlcase (Dec 6, 2011)

I used my AMNPS as well. Using a 50/50 mix of apple and pecan pellets.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2011)

tlcase said:


> I used my AMNPS as well. Using a 50/50 mix of apple and pecan pellets.




My favorite combo for cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2011)

Man oh Man you folks have me wanting to run out to the store for some cheese. Your cheeses look awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2011)

The 3rd batch is perfect just like the other two!

Nice job!


----------



## big twig (Dec 7, 2011)

I am so jealous right now! I need to get off my butt and do some cheese.


----------

